# Assassin Snail and Emersed HC Fungus



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I had the luck of finding some emersed grown HC being attacked by fungus. I took several photos of it both macro and microscope pictures. You can actually see the fungal filaments penetrating the HC's stem.










Notice the fine filaments of fungus attacking the HC. Compare the general appearance with the healthy HC on the right.









Zoomed in under the microscope


















Fungus inside HC stem


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

And now say it. Say it once and for all so no one ever asks again: How to get rid of fungus in an emersed setup?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

2 options, make the tub more dry by opening it up to the air, or submerse it so the fungus drowns.

Fungus thrives in conditions that are too wet but not submersed.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, I switched to the humidity domes with vents and it makes a world of difference keeping fungus at bay.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Have you found fungus to be a problem on other plants other than HC? If memory serves HC seems to be very susceptible to this type of fungal issue, but other plants not so much so.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have the most issues where I'm using organic substrates such as my Crypts that have leaf compost as part of the substrate.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Not sure if it was fungus but when I had my emersed UG, I see some spots where there's like this cotton-y white thing growing on top of it... Should have taken a pic...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds like fungus. If it happens again get some pics!


----------

